# Do bettas breed only in the morning?



## iGoatfish (Dec 17, 2012)

I have never read this any where but have noticed in my limited experience all but a few of my spawns have happen with in a few hour of the sun rise. I have had spawns that take place well into the after noon and have yet to have a pair spawn after lights out. Is this just a coincidence or do bettas breed in the moring?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Not that I will be as helpful as someone who has a lot of spawns but my last pair bred in the early afternoon.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think they can breed at just about any time of day. It might depend on the individual fish, I don't know. Lol


----------



## iGoatfish (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess it could just be environmental factors. I usually don't use heaters so there is a temp increase in morning and its not uncommon for it rain first thing morning here in Hawaii so there is an increase in humidity as well. I should try and find an almanac see if there is a barometric pressure change as well.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

They vary, not sure what actually triggers spawning though. In the past (before 2005) many start to spawn at dawn - 9am. Nowadays most of mine spawn around 8-9am. But there are occasional "late" spawners that begin after 1pm. They seem to know when it's day time and when it's night. Though I keep my breeding tubs dark (totally covered black tub), they are active during the day but become inactive after dark. Even lighted tubs doesn't make them active at night. 

Maybe it is also influenced by how they were raised. I've noticed that fry used to being fed at night, are more active than those that aren't. . . . with extra lighting. But they are basically the same if the lights are turned off.


----------



## iGoatfish (Dec 17, 2012)

Interesting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I've always seen them spawn in the morning sometime except this last spawn, they couldn't wait to spawn when I released the girl, so they did it early afternoon instead of giving themselves time to flirt lol


----------



## iGoatfish (Dec 17, 2012)

Of corse my spawn today they didn't start to embrace till 1:15 pm. I must of jinxed myself with the title of this thread. Lol


----------

